# I have the honor...



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

Of presenting you at the first female Certified Helper of Chile.

Originally I wasn't going to the certifications in Santiago, then since my friends were going in car I tagged along just to see... And then, being there, looking at the rest of helpers and since it wouldn't be the first time I wear a sleeve anyway I started to think that I could do the same. My friends finished the work convincing me.

So now I'm officially able to participate as a helper in courage test and club level trials.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Congrats! That is AWESOME!


----------



## gaia_bear (May 24, 2012)

Congrats! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

You Go Girl!!! I bet you showed them that it is all about presence, not so much size!! Congrats to you


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

a BIG CONGRATS!!!


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

:thumbup: Excellent!!


----------



## Merciel (Apr 25, 2013)

That is awesome!

And impressive in many, many ways. Helper work seems like a pretty taxing feat of strength, coordination, and stamina.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

:congratulations: That's truly awesome!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

:thumbup: :toasting: Congratulations Catu!!! You are an amazing person with all you have accomplished!!


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Congrats!


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Congratulations Catu.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Congrats, Catu!


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Way to go...congratulations!


----------



## JackandMattie (Feb 4, 2013)

Making history!! Congratulations, woman!


----------



## MilesNY (Aug 12, 2010)

Congrats! That's great!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

Big Props!


----------



## JanaeUlva (Feb 5, 2011)

Super cool!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

Thanks to you all!!

I doubt I'll ever participate in a trial, though it has never been my goal anyway, for me its all about learning because I've been helping my friends with their dogs from years now in training, and learning aspects of the trial rules, now as a helper, surely has been an eye opener in several aspects of the job and, lets admit it... one thing is to do the test and do good with ONE dog and another different story is to work one dog after the other in a trial.

And I'm honest enough to confess that my ego is over the roof right now  , after I certificated yesterday, probably more women will follow the lead on the next years, though I'll always be the first one and no one can take that from me now, LOL!



I'm doing my research, but so far, it may be possible that I could even be the first in Latin-america...


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

:congratulations: Awesome accomplishment ... mega congrats!!!! :happyboogie: :groovy:


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

Way to go!! Big accomplishment being the first!!


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Absolutely wonderful! Congrats.

There was a thread not to long ago that there just aren't enough helpers (here in the U.S.) and a friend on this board mentioned that it would be good for more women to become helpers.

Though you are in Chile you set a good example across borders!


----------



## gsdw/me (May 17, 2011)

Congrats!! What a courageous and confident person you must be. Never say never about helping in a trial...you just don't know what the future will bring : )


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

Thanks. I don't know if i'm that courageous, and definitely not confident, but perhaps I have a high threshold for the sense of ridiculous


----------

